# Good Fur Bullets



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this has been talked about hundreds of times, and apologize if it annoys anyone. I am new to reloading and in my second year of yote hunting and while looking for good bullets on all the reviews I read that they are devastating and leave big holes and whatnot, not what i want for fur hunting. So I was wondering what bullets some of you yote hunters that reload use? All advice is appreciated; thanks in advance.
Blitz


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot this one at about 70yds with my .17hmr on Sat. If it had fur, it would have had minimal damage. .17 going in, nothing coming out. 17gr V Max. I doubt this helps, just wanted to post a pic of the nasty looking thing.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

nasty lil thing. I was looking more for .22 cal bullets tho. you prolly could have kicked it and killed it.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I am not sure what cartridge you are shooting but in .22cal, my buddies and I have had great sucess with Hornady V-max bullets in 40s, 50s, and 55 grain weights. Most entrance holes from the 40s and 50s is bullet diameter and the 40s never exit and if the 50s do, which is rare, you might get a quarter size exit. I know lots of guys on the coyote page use them and love them. Deadly coyote bullets and very fur friendly at least for me. JMHO.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been shooting 55gr VMAX, but in factory loads for 22-250. This year I plan to use my own "home-brew" in the same. I've also used 40gr VMAX in 223. These worked really well too.


----------

